# A Couple Bunny Hunts



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I decided to get the boys out a few weeks ago to break the winter doldrums. I armed my oldest with a single shot 410 and my 4 year old was to tag along. We hunted about a hour and saw 9 bunnies. My oldest bagged one and I another. Good times had by all.









This past weekend a few buddies and I got together for a local rabbit hunt. 4 guys and a quick 2 hour hunt was all that was needed to fill a limit and get the bunnies checked back in. Possibly the fasted and most furious day of bunny hunting I will ever see. Again, a good time was proclaimed.








Rabbit stew it on the menu!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Mr.Outdoors (Feb 17, 2013)

The smile on those kids says it all. Nothing beats a day a rabbit hunting especially with some snow on the ground.


----------



## RatherBeHuntin’ (Jan 2, 2020)

That’s awesome. It’s always great to see people getting their young ones out and teaching them about hunting and the outdoors. Also nice haul in the second pic, I haven’t had one like that in YEARS.


----------

